# Distracted puppy



## davi224 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, we have a 7 mo old puppy and every time we take him outside to do his "business" something distracts him. It could be a person or car going by or even the wind or a piece of grass. There are times where we take him out constantly and he doesn't do anything and then as soon as he is inside and we aren't looking, he will let loose, either on the floor or in his crate.
Any ideas on what we can do about his distracted behavior?


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We have an 8 month old so I can definitely relate on the distrations when outside. What I found works to going outside to do business is a word or phrase that associates it. I say "Holley quick" when we are just going out to do business. I know there are other members on here that use this technique as well just with different words. Best of luck to you.


----------



## davi224 (Feb 28, 2011)

We use a phrase also, but at times its doesn't work. Frustrated needless to say. He also has a habit of not going at all for hours. Today for instance, he was taken out first thing in the morning..nothing. An hour later...nothing, and that is a trend that is happening, too. What to do, what to do.....


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

They all get distrated. I would focus on the crate training and rewarding aspect of the potty training. Once he knows where he is allowed to go, the distractions will not matter. He will only go outside. Admittedly you may need to wait for him to go but, when he comes in he will not go inside. There are many good posts on the site about proper crate training.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

Ours are both two years old and they still get distracted by smells, sounds, ect.

When we first house trained them, we used phrases as they went potty. We still tell them "go potty" and when that doesn't work, it's "hurry up, go potty", I'll even snap my fingers a few times and that works ok most of the time to produce a quick result. If not, they will eventually (in a minute or two) finally do what we ask them. It just takes patience and consistency. We don't crate our dogs either and they've never gone in the house except our male twice on accident(he has a small bladder and it only happened because we were gone for six hours while purchasing a new vehicle, totally OUR fault, not his). 

Good luck!


----------

